# Food Safety News Tue 1/14/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 14, 2020)

Food Safety News
Tue 1/14/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Aramark investigated in apparent norovirus outbreak at Yosemite*
By Coral Beach on Jan 14, 2020 12:05 am A spate of gastrointestinal illnesses at Yosemite National Park has spurred a federal investigation. The company that runs the foodservice, Aramark, is taking a wait and see position. Aramark, with its headquarters in Philadelphia, has had numerous food safety issues in recent years at sports stadiums, including the stadium complex where the Kansas City Chiefs...  Continue Reading


* More than 1,000 sick in France from contaminated raw shellfish*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 14, 2020 12:03 am The number of people in France who have become ill after eating contaminated raw shellfish has jumped to more than 1,000. The outbreak has spurred international recalls. A total of 1,033 people have been sickened and 21 needed hospital treatment, according to Santé publique France. A previous update listed the number of illnesses at 668....  Continue Reading


* Lawsuit challenges USDA’s New Swine Inspection System; cites public safety*
By Guest Contributor on Jan 14, 2020 12:02 am Opinion Today (Jan. 13, 2019,) Center for Food Safety (CFS), Food & Water Watch (FWW), and two supporting members filed an actionagainst the U.S. Department of Agriculture for issuing New Swine Inspection System (NSIS) rules that undermine pork-safety inspection in slaughter plants. The NSIS rules are a draconian reversal to the swine slaughter inspection system...  Continue Reading



* Dozens of Trichinella illnesses linked to wild boar meat*
By News Desk on Jan 14, 2020 12:01 am A number of patients with symptoms of Trichinellosis have been detected near the Italian city of Turin. A statement from early January by health authorities put the number of people affected at 20 but this past week local media reported up to 50 people are sick. All the wild boar salami still in the possession of...  Continue Reading



* FDA sends warning letter to Kohyo America Inc. for its frozen egg facility*
By News Desk on Jan 14, 2020 12:00 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company...  Continue Reading


----------

